# Good sites for Body Kits???



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

Been browsing around for some body kits for a 2005 sentra 1.8 and its pretty hard findin em for the 2005 model. Anyone have any suggestions or personal experiences with some sites or shops around NYC with good body kits for a 2005 sentra?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Vit0r said:


> Been browsing around for some body kits for a 2005 sentra 1.8 and its pretty hard findin em for the 2005 model. Anyone have any suggestions or personal experiences with some sites or shops around NYC with good body kits for a 2005 sentra?


Well if youre looking for a good WEBSITE why does it have to be around NYC? You know they do ship body kits. I dont know who carries body kits for your car since its new, but maybe try www.visracing.com. I love my kit from them, but they are fiberglass so be careful.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Well if youre looking for a good WEBSITE why does it have to be around NYC? You know they do ship body kits. I dont know who carries body kits for your car since its new, but maybe try www.visracing.com. I love my kit from them, but they are fiberglass so be careful.


lol I didn't mean that the store had to be specifically in NYC, just saying that if there was a store by my area I could just do pick up rather than having it shipped to me from a website and taking the chance of the kit being damaged enroute to me.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Vit0r said:


> lol I didn't mean that the store had to be specifically in NYC, just saying that if there was a store by my area I could just do pick up rather than having it shipped to me from a website and taking the chance of the kit being damaged enroute to me.


well if its damaged during shipment, its covered by the shipping carrier and the company you buy from.

A), it has to be properly packaged by the company you are buying from.
B) if it is messed up, and its completely thrashed when you get it and the box looks fine, means the company you bought from sold you a crap one or didnt package it right.
C) if it is messed up and the box is thrashed and crushed looking, its the shipping carriers fault and the company would file a claim, you'd send the one you have back and get a new one.

SO no matter what....if you do buy it and its shipped to you, from whoever....as you as you get it, inspect the box, take pictures if you like before you open it, and inspect the things you bought....if it looks good, then your ok.

Only thing to be cooncerned about is the quality of the kit from company, are they reputable....and what its made of.

Thats about it.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

Man getting some good advice round here.


----------



## noyboy (Nov 23, 2005)

i have a 04 sentra and im also having a hardtime looking for a bodykit. anyone else know a goodsite that has kits for a 04 sentra?


----------



## pimpjeni (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a 94 Altima and I bought my from VIS Racing.. and im totally satisfied!


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

there are also lots of good offers on partstrain. i searched for a bumper on some Nissan parts and got some nice discounts. you check out their store.


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

http://www.aerotrends.com/ is a good site that sells bodykits for the Sentra 04 and up.

http://www.extremedimensions.com/ is another.


----------



## Zeetoyz (Aug 5, 2004)

Try this site out http://www.erebunicorp.com/groundeffects.htm


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

This seems to be a good site to look at.

http://www.vividracing.com/catalog


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

if those don't work try http://**************.com/ they pretty much have anything you want and the prices are pretty good as well


----------

